# Huge Raptors Trades ***



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

ESPN is reporting that the Toronto have made two deals today. 

The first one sends Alvin Williams, Jerome Williams, and Morris Petersen to Chicago for Jalen Rose. 

The second sents Antonio Davis to Dallas inexchange for Antawn Jamison and Tony Delk.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> ESPN is reporting that the Toronto have made two deals today.
> 
> The first one sends Alvin Williams, Jerome Williams, and Morris Petersen to Chicago for Jalen Rose.
> ...


I don't see any links for it, but if that did happen (I heard the rumors), Toronto shouldn't have any more problems scoring. But, it will leave them even smaller up front.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Who is in your Avatar she is bangin


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

Yeah... who's that?

Can you get a larger picture?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

its Vida Guerro, and what u are seeing is not even the best side of her


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

she is easily the hottest women to ever live I rember the pic of her on the hottest female thread


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Ever heard of Tyra Banks? I mean Vida's probably got the best *** in the world... but she's not the hottest woman to ever live.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

ur opinon


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

Tyra Banks is overrated.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

severely overrated...


Jessica Alba:yes:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

What is this thread about again...?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> What is this thread about again...?


The hottest girl :yes:


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes i agree with all of you

the raps benefit alot from these trades!!:laugh: :uhoh:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> What is this thread about again...?


<---------------------------:worship:


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> ESPN is reporting that the Toronto have made two deals today.
> 
> The first one sends Alvin Williams, Jerome Williams, and Morris Petersen to Chicago for Jalen Rose.
> ...


Cuban is smart enough not to do that dumb trade. Davis sucks and Jamison is too good for being traded for that idiot Davis.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

dat girl is fine


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Tyra Banks is overrated.


What! Have you seen the Victoria's Secret Fashion Show? Have you seen the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit editions?


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

> What! Have you seen the Victoria's Secret Fashion Show? Have you seen the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit editions?


She's not that hot.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Vida Guerra is the bomb!


Tyra overrated?..... Hell no!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Vida is it. Tyra is hot, but overrated.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?id=1669402



> Trade conversations between the Chicago Bulls and Toronto Raptors are scheduled to resume Monday, and it appears that the teams will need to hatch a third trade scenario *if they are to complete a deal featuring Jalen Rose*.
> 
> League sources told ESPN.com on Sunday that the second incarnation of the trade, as reported here Saturday, is *unlikely to result in a deal*. In that scenario, Chicago would have swapped Rose and Donyell Marshall to Toronto for Antonio Davis, Morris Peterson, Michael Bradley and possibly one other Raptors player to meet salary-cap requirements.
> 
> Although such a deal would clearly bolster the Raptors' anemic offense, it would cost Chicago two of its more productive veterans for the primary benefit of moving Rose for chemistry reasons -- and ridding the Bulls' payroll of his onerous contract. Sources insist that Bulls general manager John Paxson is intent on moving Rose, but preferably in a deal that comes with greater salary-cap benefits. ESPN.com reported Saturday that Paxson did not promise Rose he would be staying in Chicago, as Rose said Friday.


This is what I found on ESPN....


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

I can see the Chicago one, but where did that idiotic rumor about the Mavs/Raps deal come from?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Probably just from logic....or supposed logic....weren't we going after Davis briefly last year?....


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Did the trade officially happen?


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> Did the trade officially happen?


no trades have happened yet


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Looks like this thread just wasted some capacity.


----------

